# 3D Glasses



## ClosetWriter (Feb 21, 2011)

A man walks into a 3D movie. He is unaware of what this concept is. All he knows is that the images on the screen seem blurry. It doesn’t make sense, and he isn’t interested. As he turns to walk out he notices that everyone in the room is wearing some funny looking glasses. They seem to be very engaged with what is happening on the screen in front of them. He notices that not all of the glasses are the same, in fact, many are quite different. Some are very plain while others are colorful and beaded. The man becomes intrigued by the glasses.

He stays for a few minutes to observe the people wearing the glasses. He finds it uplifting that they seem to be enjoying themselves. He decides that he is going to look into this more at a later time, and he walks outside. Out in front of the theatre he notices several people selling the different types of glasses he saw inside. Each was trying hard to convince everyone that their glasses were the best. They all were shouting out the virtues of wearing their glasses. Others were pointing out the flaws in the glasses other than their own in hopes to sway people from buying them. The man really wanted to know what was going on; there had to be something more to this 3D thing. He was confused. He knew he had to get the right pair of glasses.

I work on computers for a living. Quite often, after I fix a computer for someone, they will ask me what the problem was. I tell them, and if they don’t quite understand what I mean, I try to explain it in terms of something they may be more familiar with. I might compare it to a non-computer issue that they understand. I don’t do this to talk down to them; I do it because parables, or similarities, seem to work well for this. I see no danger in explaining it this way as long as I take care in pointing out that this is merely a loose fitting comparison. Not making them aware of this may cause them to explain it wrong to someone else at a later time; then that person may do the same thing – maybe even changing it slightly to better explain it as they think it works. The next thing you know someone down the line is telling someone else that computers are like frogs. Not good – not at all.

For many years I have searched for something that I could believe in. I thought that if I had more money everything would be good, and I would be happy. I thought that if I went to church I would find the answers I needed. I thought if I had the perfect job, degree, or friend that everything would be wonderful. I had a passion for all that stuff, but it never lasted. 

I have always been a loner; maybe because I didn’t want to be distracted in my search for meaning. Then – one day last summer, after my sister-in-law Connie died, I was riding my 4-wheeler on the trails in the Huron National Forest thinking about both Connie and my dad, who died six-months earlier. I came to an open area. I stopped. I turned off the engine, and got off. The sun was shining, and there was a warm-gentle breeze. The late blooming wildflowers were everywhere. It was void of the sounds of man, but vibrant with the sound of nature. I looked around. I took a deep breath and said out loud: “God – I really want to believe in you… Throw me a bone would you?” Almost instantly I noticed a butterfly circling around me; after a few times, it landed on the handlebars of my 4-wheeler right in front of me. It sat there as I watched then I looked up to the sky, and asked, “Is this a sign? Dad – is that you?” Suddenly the butterfly took off floating in the breeze. I watched it as it flew across the valley in front of me. It was getting further and further away, but I could still see it. Then it turned around and flew back across the valley. It circled me, and again landed on my handlebars. As I stood there watching it – I felt a warm glow about my body. The butterfly took off and quickly disappeared from site. I looked across the valley, and everything became very vivid and clear. The colors were brighter. The flowers were swaying as if dancing in the wind. The clean intoxicating fragrance of the pine trees was invigorating as I inhaled it deep into my lungs. The rays of the sun were warm on my face and the sky was a stunning blue. I looked around with amazement. I remained there for several minutes while whispering under my breath, “Perfect… Perfect… My God – everything is perfect.” My eyes filled with tears and I smiled. I got back on my 4-wheeler and headed back on the trails toward home. I was relieved. I didn’t want to ever lose this feeling of _being_ – of _fulfillment_. 

I know now that I have to remind myself of theses truths: We can become complacent; we can lose focus. We can turn to pretty-shiny things that are made by the hand of man for our sense of fulfillment. We can think we are entitled. 

After thinking it over, and using logic to decide if I should write this, I decided I needed to describe what I know to be true. I did my best. I only hope that it doesn’t make you think I am saying that computers are like frogs. That really wasn’t the message I was trying to convey. One thing I know for sure… I am delighted that I resisted the temptation to buy 3D glasses – they are free to everyone… You just have to figure out what your glasses are. They are there if you look.


----------



## caelum (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, I found the grammar, sentence structure, and word choice all very well done.  For me, the direction of the piece rambled.  I don't know what the two minor themes of "teaching with analogies" and "not paying for 3D glasses" has to do with the religious experience and its lesson of "remember what matters in life".

It was hard for me to see where the piece was going logically as I read it, which isn't always a bad thing if the conclusion addresses the issues that were brought up, but I didn't feel that here.  By the end I was slightly confused and not quite seeing what you were getting at—but hey, I don't get everything in the world.

Got a few nits here,


> I turned off the engine, and got off.


I'd omit this comma.



> Almost instantly I noticed a  butterfly circling around me; after a few times, it landed on the  handlebars of my 4-wheeler right in front of me.


I'd exchange "times" with something more specific, and exchange the semi-colon for a period.

Hope this helps,
-Cae


----------



## ClosetWriter (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for commenting on this. I have posted three narratives so far, and this is the one I had hoped people would read and comment on.

The different 3D glasses represented the different religions in the world. Going into the theatre was an attempt to find god. Confusion ensued.

My explanation of how I attempt to clarify things to people about technology (while even using the word parables not unlike Jesus did in the bible) implies that many of man’s problems are caused by religions taking things out of context. As for me saying that people might think computers are like frogs: this represents the distortion of the true intent of words written many years ago.

The fact that I had a religious experience in the framework of nature says that individuals can find their own 3D glasses (religion) in many forms. It can be something simple, and it is up to the individual to find it in their own way (should be personal and not necessarily in an organized form).

The fact that you may have struggled with the overall theme was somewhat intentional on my part. Had I just come out, and told you how you should feel about this then I would be no different than the religions pushing their 3D glasses (3D glasses are designed to make you see things clearly). My intent was to get people to think. It doesn’t mean they will all find the answer. 

The sentance structure issues you pointed out to me NOW stick out like a sore thumb. I read this over several times before I posted it, and still missed them. I guess I should have cleaned my "glasses." 

Thanks again -- I really appreciate your input.


----------

